

Ask HN: Does stack matter for hiring? - rfrey

Context: I&#x27;m in the initial stages of starting a company.  I&#x27;m not from the valley, but am starting in SF for Reasons.  There is funding available to hire when we need it and make payroll for a year or so.<p>I need to choose a stack and get started. I know node and am fast in it, however I&#x27;m in love with Clojure and Datomic.<p>After I list pros and cons, chide myself for self-indulgence, chide myself for complacency, re-list the pros and cons, etc., it&#x27;s a dead heat. The one factor I can&#x27;t decide on is hiring implications.<p>So the question: For people steeped in the Valley environment, is the tech stack a salient factor in how people choose where to work?  It seems to me that:<p>1) There is a large pool of node.js folks around, so hiring will be easier; but<p>2) It will be hard to attract good candidates, whereas being a Clojure shop might enable us to attract better candidates than we&#x27;d otherwise be able to.<p>I&#x27;m not proposing to get engineers on the cheap just because of the shop language; I&#x27;m just aware that as a new company we have little to offer candidates that isn&#x27;t being offered by eight thousand other startups.<p>Is my point (2) reasonable, or am I just rationalizing the choice I&#x27;d prefer to make for selfish reasons?<p>(afterword: I&#x27;m very aware that the success or failure of a company has little to do with the implementation technology. Yet a stack must be chosen, and the question above is beyond my experience.)
======
olalonde
Why not use multiple stacks with a micro-services architecture?

